# افضل الجامعات دراسة الدكتوراه في ماليزيا



## bassimm (9 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل الكرام....السلام عليكم
انا احمل الماجستير في هندسة السيطرة والنظم واريد اكمال دراستي (دراسة الدكتوراه)في ماليزيا في مجال ال Plc يرجى ابلاغي بافضل الجامعات هناك في هذا المجال

جزاكم الله الف خير

باسم


----------



## ahmedmecha (9 أبريل 2008)

وعليكم السلام ..
أدخل على الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64180.html


----------



## ابو سعودة (9 أبريل 2008)

i am student in malasyia (master degree
the best of university here um university and upm uneversity i


----------



## bassimm (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخوتي الاعزاء لاهتمامكم وجزاكم الله الف خير ووفقنا الله اجمعين لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين

باسم


----------



## jehad_15568 (10 أبريل 2008)

أخى العزيز : كل يتحدث عن تجربته ولكن للأسف لايوجد تعليم جيد فى ماليزيا فى جميع مجالات الدراسات العليا وخاصة وانت ذكرت انك تريد ان تحضر دكتوراه ، انا طالب دكتوراه فى ماليزيا ، هذا الكلام الذى اكتبه ليس مجامله ولا تحامل على ماليزيا ولكن هذه الحقيقه مجرده فقط وانت حر فى الاول والآخر، بالنسبه للدكتوراه فى هذا البلد فهى تعتمد على الحظ بصورة كبيره جدا، حيث لا يوجد اشراف البته فى كل الجامعات الماليزيه ، بالنسبه لطالب الدراسات العليا عندهم مجرد كلمه يتفاخر بها امام اصدقائه فى الاجتماعات والمناسبات الرسميه ، هل يعقل يا اخى ان يكون عند احد المشرفين اكثر من 7 طلاب بينما الاخرين لا يملكون طالب واحد ، ويا ويلك لو كان بيعطيك منحه فستكون عنده مثل العبد ، آسف قد لا يعجبك كلامى ولكن هذه الحقيقه واتحدى اى طالب يخالفنى الرأى فيها ويوجد تجارب مريره للأسف. لكى تحاول بنفسك ، ادخل احد مواقع الجامعات وراسلهم ب***** ، فاذا ردوا عليك يبقى ابوزيد خالك
تحياتى


----------



## حازم طاهر (11 أبريل 2008)

الاخ جهاد
كلامك ذهب و الله ، و نعم الاخ و بارك الله فيك - و انه صحيح 100% 

اخوكم حازم


----------



## عمروعمور (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا جهاد على النصيحة


----------

